# Can I use rain water for my torts



## Anyfoot (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi

What is the best water to use for torts to drink and bathe in. 
Can I use rain water as it is or do I have to go through a reverse osmosis system or should I keep away from rain water. 
The ideal would be to use rain water. We have plenty over here.lol
Does anyone out there use untreated rain water. Hi @Tom , Did I read somewhere that you do. 

Thank you
Craig


----------



## dmmj (Mar 9, 2015)

Well what do you think they drink in the wild? 
untreated rain water. As long as it is nor you know irradiated from a nuclear power plant or anything it is safe/ I use the faucet.


----------



## HLogic (Mar 9, 2015)

I might be leery of water collected from asphalt shingles but metal, tile, thatched or other roof materials should be OK as long as there is no danger of undesirable solutes.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 9, 2015)

HLogic said:


> I might be leery of water collected from asphalt shingles but metal, tile, thatched or other roof materials should be OK as long as there is no danger of undesirable solutes.


Mine ill be collected off of a terracotta tile roof, I can use slate if needed.


----------



## keepergale (Mar 9, 2015)

I change my water dishes multiple times a day so they have clean fresh water at all times. When in their outside pen any runaway water making mud or just looking filthy draws the tortoises like a magnet.
Go figure.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 9, 2015)

I figured your issue out


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 9, 2015)

keepergale said:


> I change my water dishes multiple times a day so they have clean fresh water at all times. When in their outside pen any runaway water making mud or just looking filthy draws the tortoises like a magnet.
> Go figure.


I've finally got my computer back off my 9yr old daughter. She's realising I'm a soft touch. lol.
Your torts enjoy a mud bath because either
1. They want to gain some thermal temperature from the mud. 
2. They are self cleansing.
3. You've let them watch WWF and they now associate wresting with mud.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 9, 2015)

So What can I use to mist/spray rain water. Been talking to a guy at mistking in America today and he says rain water is a no no with mistking because it will block the nozzles.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Mar 9, 2015)

Is there a reason you fear your tap water?


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 9, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> Is there a reason you fear your tap water?


Hi

No. I am building a separate building at the top of my garden for torts. I have 2 ways of getting water there. I either run a pipe from my house from the mains,or I can utilise the rain water. The mains pressure is not very good here. Also I wanted to create an indoor closed water loop, that cycles round a miniature pond and stream system, over time this will evaporate helping humidity, So I want a separate holding tank that holds rain water that tops it up as required and also feeds a rain system. All will be warmed slightly. Don't want cold water. Also algae may try to grow where the uvb gets to the water which means I need to introduce something to combat this. Snails/shrimps maybe. So tap water is no good for this.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 9, 2015)

My Redfoot pools will self fill with rain water every time it rains. I wash the pools every now and again with tap water and a few drops of bleach.
I don't know why you couldn't collect rainwater and use it as you need it.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 9, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My Redfoot pools will self fill with rain water every time it rains. I wash the pools every now and again with tap water and a few drops of bleach.
> I don't know why you couldn't collect rainwater and use it as you need it.


Thank you, that's what I wanted to hear. Now I know which way to go with my plans. What are your pools made of?


----------



## Tom (Mar 9, 2015)

I use rain water that I collect in large rubberized tubs, filter, and store in 5 gallon jugs to spray my tortoises carapace's. I use tap water for drinking and soaking, wetting the substrate and anything else.

My rainwater falls directly from the sky into my tubs. I'm not sure I'd want them drinking or soaking in water that ran off a roof. Maybe if your collection vessels were closed at first while the initial rain gave everything a good rinse before you open the containers to collect the rainwater.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Mar 10, 2015)

I would not use run off unless you knew for certain it was coming from a surface that is clean and inert, but rain water itself is fine. The instructions that came with my rain barrel warn against roof run off & the dangers to animals & humans. 

You'll have to screen the catch vessels to keep mosquitoes from breeding. I'm sure you've already thought of that.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 10, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> I would not use run off unless you knew for certain it was coming from a surface that is clean and inert, but rain water itself is fine. The instructions that came with my rain barrel warn against roof run off & the dangers to animals & humans.
> 
> You'll have to screen the catch vessels to keep mosquitoes from breeding. I'm sure you've already thought of that.


Yes my vessel would be sealed and also on the inside of the building with an overflow going back out of the building. Thanks


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 10, 2015)

I've got rain gutters that channel most of the rain into my two primary fish ponds. 
I understand the concern that the rain removes all of the crap off of a roof and washes it down with the rain.
In the rainy season, it rains A LOT and every single day.
I've only had issues with detached gravel from my seven year old shingles.
It's an issue I didn't give a great deal of thought to...But valid.


----------

